# Feedback on the DFI LP JR 790GX-M2RS



## Chicken Patty (Feb 11, 2009)

Hello there,

I just purchased this board for my AMD rig, I was wondering if you guys have any feedback and or results/benchmarks you can post so that I have an idea how well this board performs.  Thanks in advance.  I should be getting mine tomorrow.


----------



## erocker (Feb 11, 2009)

Love the board, however there is one stipulation with it.  Regardless of whether there is one video card or two installed the PCIE runs at only 8X.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Feb 11, 2009)

erocker said:


> Love the board, however there is one stipulation with it.  Regardless of whether there is one video card or two installed the PCIE runs at only 8X.



thats good to know 

thanks for that, however i'll be trying to most overclock the CPU and benchmark CPU related, but anyways, would have been good to have a 16x PCIE


----------



## Xazax (Feb 13, 2009)

I just purchased this same board as well Patty let me know what you do with it!


----------



## Chicken Patty (Feb 13, 2009)

Xazax said:


> I just purchased this same board as well Patty let me know what you do with it!



Just got it running today.  BIOS is not as complicated as people say, pretty simple, the layout is great.  So far I have done any good overclocking yet so can't say.  But Lan partyes are known my friend. Don't think you can go wrong with them!

Ill post some feedback as soon as I have some.


----------



## jagass (Feb 13, 2009)

You've just purchase a nice board...hehe


----------



## Xazax (Feb 13, 2009)

Only mATX board out there for 790GX, wish they would have an nvidia SLI mATX flavor


----------



## Chicken Patty (Feb 13, 2009)

im done for tonight, here is my best.  Tons of tweaking to do but its 2am here and I work tomorrow


----------



## Xazax (Feb 13, 2009)

Any bio's update for this board?


----------



## Chicken Patty (Feb 13, 2009)

Xazax said:


> Any bio's update for this board?



haven't even checked 

The BIOS that came with it seems fine so far.


----------



## BrooksyX (Feb 13, 2009)

erocker said:


> Love the board, however there is one stipulation with it.  Regardless of whether there is one video card or two installed the PCIE runs at only 8X.




Shouldn't be that big a deal unless your running a 4870x2 or gtx 295. Lower cards won't have any trouble at 8x bandwidth.


----------



## Xazax (Feb 13, 2009)

I picked up some HIS HD4650's from newegg for $40! going to CF em on this board going to be sweet!


----------



## Chicken Patty (Feb 13, 2009)

Xazax said:


> I picked up some HIS HD4650's from newegg for $40! going to CF em on this board going to be sweet!



nice bro, they are decent little cards


----------



## Xazax (Feb 13, 2009)

lol going to be awesome see what CF'ed HD4650 can pull 3dmark06


----------



## Chicken Patty (Feb 13, 2009)

Xazax said:


> lol going to be awesome see what CF'ed HD4650 can pull 3dmark06



i put one in my buddies rig, and was going to run 3dmark 06 but never got to, i wish I would have


----------



## Chicken Patty (Feb 14, 2009)

my best super pi till date


----------



## Xazax (Feb 14, 2009)

nice what cooler are you using?


----------



## Chicken Patty (Feb 14, 2009)

Xazax said:


> nice what cooler are you using?



factory heatsink


----------



## Chicken Patty (Feb 14, 2009)

temps are becoming an issue, cant go any higher, on stock cooler, I will be ordering the pump and reservoir which is what im missing to complete the loop for my water cooling

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=507660


----------



## Chicken Patty (Feb 15, 2009)

has anybody flashed to the latest BIOS for this board?


----------



## Xazax (Feb 15, 2009)

I looked at there site, but there is no windows flash Utility for Vista which blows.. meaning the only way to do it is FLASH USB, which i don't have :/

There were some minor fixes


----------



## Chicken Patty (Feb 15, 2009)

Xazax said:


> I looked at there site, but there is now windows flash Utility for Vista which blows.. meaning the only way to do it is FLASH USB, which i don't have :/
> 
> There were some minor fixes



I gott read how to use that thing, I already have the bioS and winflash, i'll flash tomorrow and post some feedback on the new BIOS


----------



## Chicken Patty (Mar 2, 2009)

Well I figured i'd post this for feedback to other users.


the board only lasted about 4 days.  I didnt even push it hard.  It was down for a while now and I finally tried my CPU on another board and it booted right up.  This board is not posting and the LCD poster is posting code 88 which I heard is DEAD as far as DFI goes.  I will be sending this back to newegg tomorrow for an RMA.


----------



## erocker (Mar 2, 2009)

I have a question CP.  Initially I didn't realize that it was an AMD board.  Does using a single PCI-E slot actually use x16 bandwith?  Sorry to hear it broke on you.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Mar 2, 2009)

erocker said:


> I have a question CP.  Initially I didn't realize that it was an AMD board.  Does using a single PCI-E slot actually use x16 bandwith?  Sorry to hear it broke on you.



bro im sorry, but it is supposed to.  However I was using on board


----------



## albertv78 (Mar 5, 2009)

Hey chicken patty I had the same 88 code after a bios flash and several OClocking attempts. After I reset the cmos via the jumper it booted up. Give it a shot it worked for me.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Mar 13, 2009)

albertv78 said:


> Hey chicken patty I had the same 88 code after a bios flash and several OClocking attempts. After I reset the cmos via the jumper it booted up. Give it a shot it worked for me.



bro sorry I missed your post, just saw it now.  actually I just got a new board from newegg.  I had to RMA it it wasn't botting for nobody.  I'll post some results with the new board


----------



## Chicken Patty (Mar 13, 2009)

Ok guys, system is back up and running.  Now tomorrow i'll try to do some runs on factory HS, until I can get around to ordering a pump, res, and tubing


----------



## erocker (Mar 13, 2009)

It's good to run a fan on that NB/Mosfet cooler.  I just got done strapping a water block to the North Bridge, but now I'm tired.  It's a great board, I love it.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Mar 13, 2009)

erocker said:


> It's good to run a fan on that NB/Mosfet cooler.  I just got done strapping a water block to the North Bridge, but now I'm tired.  It's a great board, I love it.



i do run a fan, noticed it got really hot.  THank for the advise.


----------



## erocker (Mar 13, 2009)

Here's a couple pics of the W/C setup.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Mar 13, 2009)

erocker said:


> Here's a couple pics of the W/C setup.
> 
> http://www.techpowerup.org/uploaded.php?file=090313/DSCN0826.jpg
> 
> http://www.techpowerup.org/uploaded.php?file=090313/DSCN0825.jpg



nice dude, which NB block did you use?


----------



## erocker (Mar 13, 2009)

It's a Swiftech MCW30.  It had some hard time fitting as I had to bend two 2" bolts, then widen the holes in the brackets to acconodate the bent bolts.  It seems tight and there isn't a gap between the block and the lower half of the heatsink, so hopefully it will work.  One nice thing is that the water block sits right on top of the heatpipe for the mosfets now.  It should be up and running tomorrow if there aren't any leaks. *crosses fingers


----------



## Chicken Patty (Mar 13, 2009)

erocker said:


> It's a Swiftech MCW30.  It had some hard time fitting as I had to bend two 2" bolts, then widen the holes in the brackets to acconodate the bent bolts.  It seems tight and there isn't a gap between the block and the lower half of the heatsink, so hopefully it will work.  One nice thing is that the water block sits right on top of the heatpipe for the mosfets now.  It should be up and running tomorrow if there aren't any leaks. *crosses fingers



keep me updated.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Mar 14, 2009)

few shots of the board


----------



## Disparia (Mar 14, 2009)

erocker said:


> It's a Swiftech MCW30.  It had some hard time fitting as I had to bend two 2" bolts, then widen the holes in the brackets to acconodate the bent bolts.  It seems tight and there isn't a gap between the block and the lower half of the heatsink, so hopefully it will work.  One nice thing is that the water block sits right on top of the heatpipe for the mosfets now.  It should be up and running tomorrow if there aren't any leaks. *crosses fingers



Been planning out a system for the kid's LP JR/X4 9550 setup, would you recommend that block, or should I look for something the fits better? I don't shy away from a little modding if it comes to it


----------



## erocker (Mar 15, 2009)

Jizzler said:


> Been planning out a system for the kid's LP JR/X4 9550 setup, would you recommend that block, or should I look for something the fits better? I don't shy away from a little modding if it comes to it



I can't recommend the swiftech block.  So far trying to mount it has been futile, so I'm getting an EK NB/SB "Asus" 1 block for it.  According to the compatability chart it should be a direct fit.


----------



## Cja123 (Mar 15, 2009)

I had a DFI LP UT X48 T2R awhile back.. and when ever I tried to update bios using winflash, my computer wouldn't boot up. I searched all around forums and stuff and gathered that winflash can actually kill your bios chip if it doesn't complete correctly. After reading this I contacted DFI and they sent me a new BIOS chip after I mailed in my old one. My computer started right up with the new one installed. From what I have learned, I can comfortably say it is much safer to flash the bios using a different method than winflash. Since then I have been using burned .iso files and an external floppy drive to update bios. That's been working like a charm. I don't know if that was your problem but just thought I'd let ya know anyways =).


----------



## Chicken Patty (Mar 16, 2009)

Cja123 said:


> I had a DFI LP UT X48 T2R awhile back.. and when ever I tried to update bios using winflash, my computer wouldn't boot up. I searched all around forums and stuff and gathered that winflash can actually kill your bios chip if it doesn't complete correctly. After reading this I contacted DFI and they sent me a new BIOS chip after I mailed in my old one. My computer started right up with the new one installed. From what I have learned, I can comfortably say it is much safer to flash the bios using a different method than winflash. Since then I have been using burned .iso files and an external floppy drive to update bios. That's been working like a charm. I don't know if that was your problem but just thought I'd let ya know anyways =).



could have been.  I had done a BIOS flash through WIn flash not long before mobo died.  However, it booted up afterwards.  Wierd


----------



## Chicken Patty (Mar 16, 2009)

Finally got my Phenom II today 

wprime at 3.2 Ghz


----------



## Chicken Patty (Mar 16, 2009)




----------



## Flyordie (Mar 16, 2009)

I already found one issue with my DFI board... ;-(
The NB Multi BIOS option doesn't work...  A$%#%%  A$%#%

Could you check and see if yours works?


----------



## Chicken Patty (Mar 16, 2009)

Flyordie said:


> I already found one issue with my DFI board... ;-(
> The NB Multi BIOS option doesn't work...  A$%#%%  A$%#%
> 
> Could you check and see if yours works?



ill let you know in five


----------



## v12dock (Mar 16, 2009)

It is a sexy board, got to admit


----------



## Chicken Patty (Mar 16, 2009)

v12dock said:


> It is a sexy board, got to admit



Thank you

I have some pics a few posts back in case you have not seen them.  Of course you probably have after your last comment


----------



## Chicken Patty (Mar 17, 2009)

super pi 3.8 GHz   NB @ 2.8ghz


----------



## Chicken Patty (Mar 18, 2009)

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=529394


----------



## Chicken Patty (Mar 20, 2009)

Any of you guys know what CPU NB VID?  I believe this is a divider.  Default in the BIOS is 00.  THis is not voltage.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Mar 29, 2009)

latest stable setup.  1.36 vcore


----------



## Fatal (Mar 29, 2009)

Sweet CP I didnt know you had that board  I have the DFI LP DK 790FXB-M2RSH this is what I have done so far still been messing around with it so many options. I am using BIOS 1/16/08 from what I have read is the best which are you using? You may want to look around to see which is best for your board. 

http://img.techpowerup.org/090328/dfi3700.jpg 
http://img.techpowerup.org/090328/signature.jpeg


----------



## Flyordie (Mar 29, 2009)

btw- during the time my board was working... slot 1 worked at 16x with 1 card and 8x with 2.  So... yeah...


----------



## Fatal (Mar 29, 2009)

Hmm I have my card in slot 2 how can you tell what its running at if you say slot one works then I will switch my card when I get home.  Well it says on my CPUZ screen shot that its 16 so I guess I am good. I never worried about that lol but would like all I can get out of my system. The northbidge on these boards run hot thats why I have not overclocked the northbridge much. Seems many are clocking it high I will when I get better cooling I guess.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Mar 29, 2009)

Fatal said:


> Sweet CP I didnt know you had that board  I have the DFI LP DK 790FXB-M2RSH this is what I have done so far still been messing around with it so many options. I am using BIOS 1/16/08 from what I have read is the best which are you using? You may want to look around to see which is best for your board.
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/090328/dfi3700.jpg
> http://img.techpowerup.org/090328/signature.jpeg



i'm using 1/21.  So far its been good.  I will read around see what I can do.

Right now im testing 218x16.5 = 3598 MHz at 1.408v.  So far 20 minutes in the test and stable.  Lets see.


Good job with your overclock bro


----------



## erocker (Mar 29, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> Any of you guys know what CPU NB VID?  I believe this is a divider.  Default in the BIOS is 00.  THis is not voltage.



HEX = Volts HEX = Volts
00 = 1.5500 14 = 1.3000
01 = 1.5375 15 = 1.2875
02 = 1.5250 16 = 1.2750
03 = 1.5125 17 = 1.2625
04 = 1.5000 18 = 1.2500
05 = 1.4875 19 = 1.2375
06 = 1.4750 1A = 1.2250
07 = 1.4625 1B = 1.2125
08 = 1.4500 1C = 1.2000
09 = 1.4375 1D = 1.1875
0A = 1.4250 1E = 1.1750
0B = 1.4125 1F = 1.1625
0C = 1.4000 20 = 1.1500
0D = 1.3875 21 = 1.1375
0E = 1.3750 22 = 1.1250
0F = 1.3625 23 = 1.1125
10 = 1.3500 24 = 1.1000
11 = 1.3375 25 = 1.0875
12 = 1.3250 26 = 1.0750
13 = 1.3125 27 = 1.0625


----------



## Fatal (Mar 29, 2009)

Thanks you have two great systems I have been looking over your threads. It was easy to overclock my old 6400+ BE dual core. This quadcore stuff is getting a bit complicated  I had my 6400+ @ 10X344 I was getting use to clocking the bus and really to me my old chip seemed faster than this one. I even had slower memory too  I have not tried to see how high bus speed I can go with this chip. From what I have read it wont do any good.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Mar 29, 2009)

erocker said:


> HEX = Volts HEX = Volts
> 00 = 1.5500 14 = 1.3000
> 01 = 1.5375 15 = 1.2875
> 02 = 1.5250 16 = 1.2750
> ...



thanks a lot bro, you are my life saver, I'll tweak this now that I know what it is.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Mar 29, 2009)

Fatal said:


> Thanks you have two great systems I have been looking over your threads. It was easy to overclock my old 6400+ BE dual core. This quadcore stuff is getting a bit complicated  I had my 6400+ @ 10X344 I was getting use to clocking the bus and really to me my old chip seemed faster than this one. I even had slower memory too  I have not tried to see how high bus speed I can go with this chip. From what I have read it wont do any good.



yeah they were pretty easy, that was my first CPU i ever oveclocked.  Actually I find these Phenom II's pretty easy.  Once you get a higher clock then it becomes harder, but its not that hard at all.


----------



## Fatal (Mar 29, 2009)

I will have to clock up the Northbridge and HT. Will see how much gains we get from them.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Mar 29, 2009)

Fatal said:


> I will have to clock up the Northbridge and HT. Will see how much gains we get from them.



NB is the biggest difference, you'll notice it.  Its like night and day.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Mar 29, 2009)

a little higher this is stable for about 20 minutes.  this is my benching rig so dont need stability for any longer really.   1.424 vcore


----------



## Fatal (Mar 29, 2009)

Benches: Superpi, Performance test 7.0, WPrime

HT 2000 NB 2000 ganged     
http://img.techpowerup.org/090329/CPU@3709ht2000nb2000.jpg

HT 2200 NB 2200 ganged
http://img.techpowerup.org/090329/3700@nb2200ht2200.jpg

HT 2400 NB 2400 ganged
http://img.techpowerup.org/090329/3700@nb2400ht2400.jpg

HT 2400 NB 2400 unganged
http://img.techpowerup.org/090329/3700@nb2400ht2400unganged.jpg


----------



## Chicken Patty (Mar 29, 2009)

Fatal said:


> Benches: Superpi, Performance test 7.0, WPrime
> 
> HT 2000 NB 2000 ganged
> http://img.techpowerup.org/090329/CPU@3709ht2000nb2000.jpg
> ...



thats awesome bro.  Told you the NB makes a heck of a difference.  Also in 3dmark you will see a nice performance increase with a higher NB.  I was able to run 2800 MHz on the NB.  You tried going higher?


----------



## Fatal (Mar 29, 2009)

Not higher than 2.4 yet not sure how much volts I will need dont want to kill the board. I have seen others clocking it high but then they post the board is toast. Will look into it when I get home. I have a 80mm fan blowing on the Northbridge now will have to test the chipset temps.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Mar 29, 2009)

Fatal said:


> Not higher than 2.4 yet not sure how much volts I will need dont want to kill the board. I have seen others clocking it high but then they post the board is toast. Will look into it when I get home. I have a 80mm fan blowing on the Northbridge now will have to test the chipset temps.



i did it with 1.3v on the NB.  default on my board.


----------



## Fatal (Mar 31, 2009)

I still have not had the NorthBridge higher than 2.4 the system wont boot when I set it higher in the BIOS. Below is what I have been leaving it at 24/7 still trying to figure out what I am missing to get the NB higher.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Mar 31, 2009)

thats a respectable voltage for that clock.  When you runt he NB at 2.4 what voltage do you have on your NB core and your CPU NB?


----------



## Fatal (Mar 31, 2009)

I have not found the way you can adjust the NB in the BIOS I am using 1/16/08 beta version has been the best for me far as overclocking.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Apr 1, 2009)

Fatal said:


> I have not found the way you can adjust the NB in the BIOS I am using 1/16/08 beta version has been the best for me far as overclocking.
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/090331/Capture004.jpg



when you go into the BIOS press F9.  It will ask you to go into advanced mode or not.  Go ahead and follow the on screen command and go into advanced moded.  Then go to the genie settings and under one of the first settings.  where the ACC settings are and stuff you will see CPU NB DID.  you will have some weird settings.  you will see like 00 or 0A 2B, werid stuff.

Well, each one signifies a voltage, follow the below link and set the voltage accordingly.  You usually want to set it to match your CPu core voltage.

FOr example:  CPU vcore is 1.4v    CPU NB is 1.4v


screw the link, copy and paste FTW

HEX = Volts HEX = Volts
00 = 1.5500 14 = 1.3000
01 = 1.5375 15 = 1.2875
02 = 1.5250 16 = 1.2750
03 = 1.5125 17 = 1.2625
04 = 1.5000 18 = 1.2500
05 = 1.4875 19 = 1.2375
06 = 1.4750 1A = 1.2250
07 = 1.4625 1B = 1.2125
08 = 1.4500 1C = 1.2000
09 = 1.4375 1D = 1.1875
0A = 1.4250 1E = 1.1750
0B = 1.4125 1F = 1.1625
0C = 1.4000 20 = 1.1500
0D = 1.3875 21 = 1.1375
0E = 1.3750 22 = 1.1250
0F = 1.3625 23 = 1.1125
10 = 1.3500 24 = 1.1000
11 = 1.3375 25 = 1.0875
12 = 1.3250 26 = 1.0750
13 = 1.3125 27 = 1.0625



as far as the NB core, I have used up to 1.4v and it helps with stability a ton.


----------



## Fatal (Apr 1, 2009)

I had forgot that after I tested the newer BIOS I didnt hit F9 to view the other overclock settings  Will do some test to see how it runs now.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Apr 1, 2009)

Fatal said:


> I had forgot that after I tested the newer BIOS I didnt hit F9 to view the other overclock settings  Will do some test to see how it runs now.
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/090331/Capture005.jpg



 so how did it go ?


----------



## Fatal (Apr 1, 2009)

Its better at NB 2.6 I think I am going to keep it that high and I raised the CPU to 3.8 I am using 1.47v for the CPU. Will run many test when I get off from work will have to OCCT it. The NB makes a huge difference.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Apr 1, 2009)

Fatal said:


> Its better at NB 2.6 I think I am going to keep it that high and I raised the CPU to 3.8 I am using 1.47v for the CPU. Will run many test when I get off from work will have to OCCT it. The NB makes a huge difference.



I told you.  IT really is night and day bro.  Keep me posted, let us know if its stable at these settings.


----------



## Fatal (Apr 3, 2009)

Well 3.8 was a no go crash and burn. I will have to figure out why maybe I will just drop it to 3.6 and call it a day. It seems like it is not as fast as my old 6400 BE I dont understand why. I had slower memory well had tight timings but still I thought getting this chip I would be very pleased and so far I am not. NB does make it snappy I guess I will have to figure out what I should clock it to so it will be up to my standards. 


6400+BE lapped 24/7


----------



## Chicken Patty (Apr 3, 2009)

Fatal said:


> Well 3.8 was a no go crash and burn. I will have to figure out why maybe I will just drop it to 3.6 and call it a day. It seems like it is not as fast as my old 6400 BE I dont understand why. I had slower memory well had tight timings but still I thought getting this chip I would be very pleased and so far I am not. NB does make it snappy I guess I will have to figure out what I should clock it to so it will be up to my standards.
> 
> 
> 6400+BE lapped 24/7
> http://img.techpowerup.org/090402/DFIDARKCPUZGPUZ.jpeg



I don't know why the dual core would feel quicker.  I mean i had an athlon x2 at 3.4 GHz and I put my Phenom 9850 at the time in, and at default clocks I was like WOW!!!!!!

These CPU's take a lot of voltage, don't be scared to juice it up for 3.8 GHz.


----------



## Fatal (Apr 3, 2009)

:shadedshu Well I didnt know that I had left the CPU TLB Cache fix enabled I disabled it since it cuts performance. I have stuck with this setup for now






I will keep trying though later for now I will just leave it here maybe I will clock higher another time. Thanks for the help


----------



## Chicken Patty (Apr 3, 2009)

yeah I have it disabled as well.  I like that clock.  Good job dude, just enjoy it for now.


----------



## Fatal (Apr 12, 2009)

Was crash and burn :shadedshu well my BIOS got borked I am not sure how had to reflash it though seems to be running good so far. I am trying P3 stepping to see if it helps. I only have it clocked to 3.6 I hope it stays good if not I will just leave it stock.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Apr 12, 2009)

Fatal said:


> Was crash and burn :shadedshu well my BIOS got borked I am not sure how had to reflash it though seems to be running good so far. I am trying P3 stepping to see if it helps. I only have it clocked to 3.6 I hope it stays good if not I will just leave it stock.



P3 stepping helped me out a lot dude, keep me posted.


----------



## Fatal (Apr 13, 2009)

Ok good news I flashed to BIOS 1/16/09 and I must say the system is running in top shape now. I have it clocked to 3.6 the HT 2000 NB 2400 it’s alive again I am pleased now. I changed my stepping as I said to P3 I was using P0 and had tried P1 before. You are right CP it’s faster than my 6400BE I could tell instantly. I must have had a bad flash of the BIOS before. I will run test to see how it runs now and post them. Thanks to all that helped out


----------



## Chicken Patty (Apr 13, 2009)

Fatal said:


> Ok good news I flashed to BIOS 1/16/09 and I must say the system is running in top shape now. I have it clocked to 3.6 the HT 2000 NB 2400 it’s alive again I am pleased now. I changed my stepping as I said to P3 I was using P0 and had tried P1 before. You are right CP it’s faster than my 6400BE I could tell instantly. I must have had a bad flash of the BIOS before. I will run test to see how it runs now and post them. Thanks to all that helped out



haha told you.  Good to now its running right now.  Keep me posted, I need to flash my bios also.


----------



## Fatal (Apr 15, 2009)

Well I don’t know what the hell the problem is maybe my memory any way I flashed to beta BIOS 3/10/09. I am testing it out now was having random shut downs for no reason at all. Did a memtest and it was my memory so it said with BIOS 1/16/09. New Bios no errors on memtest I have it clocked to 3.6 for now with 1.42V. Will test and let you know if the BIOS is worth getting. 

I must say this set up is very picky been tough working the bugs out. I want maybe 3.6 or 3.7 for 24/7 use thats my goal at least. Not sure if I will be able to do that will see I guess.


----------



## SonDa5 (Apr 15, 2009)

Fatal said:


> Well I don’t know what the hell the problem is maybe my memory any way I flashed to beta BIOS 3/10/09. I am testing it out now was having random shut...



I took a look at beta bios offering for my DFI P45 JR T2RS with the disclaimers over at the DFI WEB site. Tempted to try them out but the disclaimers worry me. I'd go back to the non beta Bios.


----------



## Fatal (Apr 15, 2009)

Yeah I know I am using 3/10/9 Beta still found the issue I was using P-state 3 hell any thing but P0 and it was crashing all the time. Using P0 now and seems fine have not had any issues. I think I was using the 1/20/09 BIOS a while ago and come to think of it I had no issues at all. It was a non beta BIOS well if I have trouble still will just flash to that and be happy once again. 

With all these issues I have been having not being able to be stable I was bummed out. I never had this many problems I had a ABIT Fatal1ty AN9 32X and a AMD Athlon 64 X2 6400+ Black Edition. Worked great I guess will just have to work out the bugs with this board is really frustrating. :shadedshu My Corsair Dominator Quad2X4096-8500C5DF are not supported so I think I may have to sell them and get me some OCZ.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Apr 15, 2009)

thanks for the heads up fatal.  I was about to flash tonight.  I'll see what I do.  need some more times on my hands.


----------



## Fatal (Apr 16, 2009)

Well so far so good 3/10/09 is working fine I will keep using if you are going to flash I would use that or 1/20/09. I have not had issues with those two long as I keep it P0 its fine. My memory is my weak leak so far though no issues OCCT for 1 hour but I will have to test for longer. Will use these settings 24/7.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Apr 16, 2009)

i have the 1/20 BIOS, thats the one that came with the board.  However P3 gives me the best stability, weird heh?


----------



## Fatal (Apr 17, 2009)

Well I think it may be due to my memory the Corsairs are not supported for the board. It’s the only thing I can think could be the problem. Will see when I try to OCCT for longer time I was crashing every couple of minutes before. It seemed it would crash with any video or music I would play. Just hope its fine now my first DFI board and I had hoped would be a good experience.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Apr 17, 2009)

Fatal said:


> Well I think it may be due to my memory the Corsairs are not supported for the board. It’s the only thing I can think could be the problem. Will see when I try to OCCT for longer time I was crashing every couple of minutes before. It seemed it would crash with any video or music I would play. Just hope its fine now my first DFI board and I had hoped would be a good experience.



you have any other sticks you can try on there, maybe a friends??


----------



## Fatal (Apr 17, 2009)

I have these 3 of them the 4th had errors in it. 

CORSAIR XMS2 2GB (2 x 1GB) 240-Pin DDR2 SDRAM DDR2 800 (PC2 6400) Dual Channel Kit Desktop Memory 

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820145177 

I would be losing a gig and my speed the highest I could get those to run was 1000. I think the only answer is to sell my Dominators and get some OCZ

Maybe these 

OCZ Reaper HPC 4GB (2 x 2GB) 240-Pin DDR2 SDRAM DDR2 1066 (PC2 8500) Dual Channel Kit Desktop Memory

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820227289

This really sucks I was so happy that I finally had some Dominators and they are no good in my board  Oh well we learn some thing new every day I guess.


----------



## SonDa5 (Apr 17, 2009)

Fatal said:


> OCZ Reaper HPC 4GB (2 x 2GB) 240-Pin DDR2 SDRAM DDR2 1066 (PC2 8500) Dual Channel Kit




I have had good performance from Patriot Viper PC8500 and I just got some G. Skill Pi PC28800 that are better than the Vipers.

The G. Skill Pi PC28800 might work in your MB. I'm running them in a DFI P45 JR T2RS.


----------



## Fatal (Apr 17, 2009)

These the ones you are talking about?

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820231194 

will have to look to see if my board supports them thanks


----------



## Chicken Patty (Apr 20, 2009)

well, ive been crunching away with my amd rig at 3.7 Ghz for about a whole day now .  However wont really be able to go any higher as temps are a bit too hot for my liking.  Once under water i'll see what it can do, but money is lacking now for that.


----------



## Fatal (Apr 20, 2009)

Cool overclock I am still having issues I am sad to say. I switched to BIOS 1/20/09 it passed OCCT for an hour this morning. When I woke up all was fine for a bit then it just crashed. I dont understand it well has to be the dominators I will have to switch to my single gig 6400's will test it tonight. Has been a real bad experience for me :shadedshu


----------



## Chicken Patty (Apr 21, 2009)

Fatal said:


> Cool overclock I am still having issues I am sad to say. I switched to BIOS 1/20/09 it passed OCCT for an hour this morning. When I woke up all was fine for a bit then it just crashed. I dont understand it well has to be the dominators I will have to switch to my single gig 6400's will test it tonight. Has been a real bad experience for me :shadedshu



whats the highest you have been able to do stable?

you mind taking a pic of the BIOS settings, the important ones please.  Something that is off can be causing this headache.


----------



## wolverineI (Apr 21, 2009)

Low voltage ram is the key.2.2vdram is dangerous for the mem controller. For AM2+ I'm using nothing but 1.8-1.9v ram,For the am3 I'm using 1.5v ram,1.65 for 1600.OCZ is coming out with special low voltage ram for the AMD chipsets.


----------



## Fatal (Apr 21, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> whats the highest you have been able to do stable?
> 
> you mind taking a pic of the BIOS settings, the important ones please.  Something that is off can be causing this headache.


 Picked up replacement sticks since the other ones failed here is what I have so far. I just want it stable :shadedshu

> Onboard Devices
> DRAM Configuration
> HT Link Control
> CPU Feature
> PWM Settings
Memory Current Value                     DDR1066
Timing Mode                                        Manual
Memory Clock value or Limit           DDR1066
AMD K8 Cool&Quiet control           Disabled
CPU  Clock Ratio                                 Auto
CPU NB Clock Ratio                           x12
HT Link Frequency                              Auto
O.C. Fail retry Counter                       1
O.C. Fail CMOS Reload                       Disabled
CPU TLB Cache Fix                              Enabled
Spread Spectrum                                    Disabled 
CPU Host/HTT Clock                            200MHz
CPU Host/HTT Adjust Gap                   5
PCIE Clock                                              100MHz

CPU Core Voltage     1.32V
DRAM Voltage           2.16V
HTT +1.2V Voltage    1.28V
VCC SB Voltage         1.18V

DRAM Configuration
DCTs Mode                                             Unganged
MCT Memory Timing                           Manual
2T                                                              Auto
CAS Latency                                           5 CLK  
Precharge delay (tRAS)                        18 CLK
DRAM RAS# Precharge                      5 CLK
DRAM RAS# to CAS# Delay               5 CLK
Bank to Bank Cmd (TRRD)                  AUTO                    4CLK
TRC                                                            23T
TRTP                                                          AUTO                    3CLK
Write Recovery (TWR)                           AUTO                    8CLK
Write-Read Command (TWTR)              AUTO                   7CLK
TRFC0                                                         1.27.5ns
TRFC1                                                          1.27.5ns
TRFC2                                                          1.27.5ns
TRFC3                                                           1.27.5ns
Trdrd                                                             AUTO                  2CLK
TrwtTO                                                          AUTO                 6CLK
Twrrd                                                            AUTO                    0CLK 
Twrwr                                                            AUTO                 1CLK
CS/ODT Pin Fine Delay                            Enabled
Bank Swizzle Mode                                    Enabled
Auto Tweak Performance                          Disabled
Optimal Performance Mode                       Disabled

HT Link Control
HT Link Width                                  AUTO
IH Flow-Control                                 Disabled
HT Link Tristate                               Disabled
UnitID Clumping                                Disabled

CPU Feature
Advanced Clock Calibration              Disabled
CPU-NB VID                                         16
Secure Virtual Machine Mode          Disabled
AMD CPU stepping                              P0

PWM Setting
PWM Control                                      Enabled
CPU VID Special Add                         Auto
DRAM Voltage Control                     2.140V
SB PLL 1.2V Voltage                         1.20V
NB Core Voltage                                 1.250V
NB PCIE Voltage                                 1.120V
NB HT Voltage                                     1.270V


----------



## Chicken Patty (Apr 21, 2009)

Fatal said:


> Picked up replacement sticks since the other ones failed here is what I have so far. I just want it stable :shadedshu
> 
> > Onboard Devices
> > DRAM Configuration
> ...




dont leave your CPU ratio auto, set it to what it needs to be.  That can be a problem.  also bump up the nb core a bit, dont be scared.  Try to keep the CPU nb voltage equal to the vcore.  I mean the CPU nb voltage, not the actual nb core voltage.  Do you know which one im talking about?


----------



## Fatal (Apr 22, 2009)

Yeah the one I have set to 16 CPU-NB VID 16. This is what I am working to have 24/7 I have not tested with OCCT yet. My CPU core is 1.46 so I should have my NB core at that? Seems a bit high to have 2400 NB. I have seen others have it no higher than 1.33v to get 2600 stable. Will OCCT it now and see if it handles what I have now.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Apr 22, 2009)

Fatal said:


> Yeah the one I have set to 16 CPU-NB VID 16. This is what I am working to have 24/7 I have not tested with OCCT yet. My CPU core is 1.46 so I should have my NB core at that? Seems a bit high to have 2400 NB. I have seen others have it no higher than 1.33v to get 2600 stable. Will OCCT it now and see if it handles what I have now.
> 
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/090421/Capture002.jpg



the cpu nb core i think is under CPU features.  its called something like NB VID or something.  when in the main menu of your BIOS, press f9 for advanced mode then it'll appear.

Then check out this post on how to set the voltage.  

http://forums.techpowerup.com/showpost.php?p=1285874&postcount=54


----------



## Fatal (Apr 22, 2009)

I am pretty much done I will just leave it stock it’s not worth damaging any thing to me. I use to enjoy over clocking when I had a Dual core. This setup I have has given me more problems than I am willing to handle. Could be the memory as I said since it’s not listed as compatible with this board. For now stock is what I will leave it since really I can’t get it stable with the memory I have now. Thanks for all your help CP and Erocker  it was fun at least. When I get new memory I will over clock it then.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Apr 22, 2009)

Fatal said:


> I am pretty much done I will just leave it stock it’s not worth damaging any thing to me. I use to enjoy over clocking when I had a Dual core. This setup I have has given me more problems than I am willing to handle. Could be the memory as I said since it’s not listed as compatible with this board. For now stock is what I will leave it since really I can’t get it stable with the memory I have now. Thanks for all your help CP and Erocker  it was fun at least. When I get new memory I will over clock it then.



damn dude im really sorry to hear this man.  Just keep checking back and when you get the new memory give it another shot bro.


----------



## Fatal (Apr 24, 2009)

this has been stable for 3 days think I will leave it at this for now. Wanted 3.7 but dont want to add more volts just yet.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Apr 24, 2009)

Fatal said:


> this has been stable for 3 days think I will leave it at this for now. Wanted 3.7 but dont want to add more volts just yet.
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/090424/Capture003877.jpg



Thanks dude, thats a good overclock bro.

What are your temps under load at that setting?


----------



## Fatal (Apr 25, 2009)

My temps are 52C underload  that cooler I swear is awsome!! It had went to 52C then stayed at 50C 1 hour OCCT would bounce between 52-50C. I also switch some fans around in my case so maybe that helped too.  I switched it to 3.7 before I came in to work so will see how the temps are after work. 

Just checked on it this is where its at now.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Apr 25, 2009)

good going dude.  Glad its finally working out for you.  Those temps are not bad at all


----------



## Fatal (Apr 25, 2009)

Still I am going to get a new power supply very soon before I get the memory. I have not stressed it at 3.7 yet so we will see. Are you still doing that World Community Grid? I have been looking into that have to get my computer stable first though.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Apr 25, 2009)

Fatal said:


> Still I am going to get a new power supply very soon before I get the memory. I have not stressed it at 3.7 yet so we will see. Are you still doing that World Community Grid? I have been looking into that have to get my computer stable first though.



yeah, im crunching 24/7.  crunching is a good way to test stability bro


----------



## Fatal (Apr 25, 2009)

What clock are you crunching at 3.7 still for your Phenom? I switch some setting in memset ever since its been stable.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Apr 25, 2009)

Fatal said:


> What clock are you crunching at 3.7 still for your Phenom? I switch some setting in memset ever since its been stable.



I DONT HAVE THE PHENOM RIG ANYMORE .


----------



## Fatal (Apr 25, 2009)

Oh I didnt know that thanks for you info and help.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Apr 25, 2009)

Fatal said:


> Oh I didnt know that thanks for you info and help.



no problem bro.  Its still within my possesion, I have it crunching right now, but I put it back to 3.5 GHz.  the computer leaves my house on MOnday.  I just loaded what I had saved in the BIOS.  But at 3.7 GHz it crunched stable at 1.424v


----------



## Chicken Patty (Apr 26, 2009)

one thing that has been stressing me about this setup is that my wprime runs suck.  i enable onboard and at 3.5 Ghz i run 11.213seconds, I go into the BIOS, disable on board, and get the same score.  Am I doing something wrong?  My scores are really slow too!


----------



## Fatal (Apr 26, 2009)

What are your memory timings at? I have not seen you post them. Mine are listed as you have seen. Maybe its your memory


----------



## Chicken Patty (Apr 26, 2009)

Fatal said:


> What are your memory timings at? I have not seen you post them. Mine are listed as you have seen. Maybe its your memory



Tracers at DDR2 1066 5-7-7-24-31  I can tighten them and my scores get worse.


----------



## Fatal (Apr 26, 2009)

Worse  thats odd is it stable when you lower the timings?


----------



## Chicken Patty (Apr 26, 2009)

Fatal said:


> Worse  thats odd is it stable when you lower the timings?



yeah


----------



## Chicken Patty (Apr 26, 2009)

here is a screenshot, specs are to the left, this is the rig I was selling.  My buddy didnt get the money yet, so I have it till Monday, might as well enjoy it till then.


----------



## Fatal (Apr 26, 2009)

Try this clock and memory settings NB and HT too and see what you get. Also Wprime run it a few times not just once and get the 2.0 version. Umm shut down any thing in your tool bar too that uses memory hell can even change windows setting to the old theme it helps 

http://img.techpowerup.org/090329/3700@nb2400ht2400unganged.jpg


----------



## Chicken Patty (Apr 26, 2009)

Fatal said:


> Try this clock and memory settings NB and HT too and see what you get. Also Wprime run it a few times not just once and get the 2.0 version. Umm shut down any thing in your tool bar too that uses memory hell can even change windows setting to the old theme it helps
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/090329/3700@nb2400ht2400unganged.jpg



ill give that a go and see what happens.  Thanks.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Apr 26, 2009)

ok fatal, I tried and nothing man, same score.  I used both versions and I get much faster times with 1.55.


----------



## Fatal (Apr 26, 2009)

Hmm that is very odd so no lower than 11 I do have 4 gigs so could be a factor in it. I will post all my subtimings when I get home to see if they are like yours as well.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Apr 26, 2009)

Fatal said:


> Hmm that is very odd so no lower than 11 I do have 4 gigs so could be a factor in it. I will post all my subtimings when I get home to see if they are like yours as well.



k, thanks.


----------



## Fatal (Apr 26, 2009)

Damn bro sorry I dont know why I forgot this Wprime runs better in Vista this is what I tested and my timings. I will look for my screens for vista and for xp for my AMD 6400+ BE that is why your score will not get better though


----------



## Chicken Patty (Apr 26, 2009)

I dont know man.  All my other benchmarks are there bro, just wprime.


----------



## Fatal (Apr 26, 2009)

If you had vista 64 installed it would help I think if I recall right I scored 2 seconds better on vista 64 than Xp pro 64. I am sure that is why you cant get lower I have a profile in HWBOT. FatalOne it has my scores I am sure its that you are not using Vista 64


----------



## Chicken Patty (Apr 26, 2009)

Fatal said:


> If you had vista 64 installed it would help I think if I recall right I scored 2 seconds better on vista 64 than Xp pro 64. I am sure that is why you cant get lower I have a profile in HWBOT. FatalOne it has my scores I am sure its that you are not using Vista 64



hmmm, you think?  well I'm getting rid of the computer tomorrow, not worth doing a reinstall of the OS.  Guess I'll never find out the cause of this.  Thanks for the help though, really!


----------



## Fatal (Apr 27, 2009)

Its no problem thanks for helping me too. I am sure its cause you were using XP 

*this is XP 64 before memory tweaked*
Athlon 64 6400+ X2 @ 3528mhz
wPrime 32m - 27sec 190ms - FatalOne (XtremeSystems)

*this is XP 64 with memory tweaked*
Athlon 64 6400+ X2 @ 3524mhz
wPrime 32m - 27sec 20ms - FatalOne (XtremeSystems)

*This is Vista 64 before I tweaked the memory*
Athlon 64 6400+ X2 @ 3462mhz
wPrime 32m - 25sec 580ms - FatalOne (XtremeSystems)

*This is Vista 64 after I tweak memory *
Athlon 64 6400+ X2 @ 3520mhz
wPrime 32m - 24sec 700ms - FatalOne (XtremeSystems)

Athlon 64 6400+ X2 @ 3528mhz
wPrime 32m - 24sec 640ms - FatalOne (XtremeSystems)

I couldnt figure out why I could not pass peoples scores and it was I needed Vista and the scores proved it.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Apr 27, 2009)

Fatal said:


> Its no problem thanks for helping me too. I am sure its cause you were using XP
> 
> *this is XP 64 before memory tweaked*
> Athlon 64 6400+ X2 @ 3528mhz
> ...



guess this app just used certain advantages of vista


----------



## Fatal (Apr 27, 2009)

Yes it does I was all  when I could not get better scores than others that had less memory and they did not have their CPU's clocked as high. I couldnt figure it out but I did some searching and found out that it performs better for Vista. I thought cant be that much of a difference and as you see there was lol


----------



## Chicken Patty (Apr 27, 2009)

Fatal said:


> Yes it does I was all  when I could not get better scores than others that had less memory and they did not have their CPU's clocked as high. I couldnt figure it out but I did some searching and found out that it performs better for Vista. I thought cant be that much of a difference and as you see there was lol



I see for myself now, weird, but I guess that was my issue.  Thanks alot for your help bro, I dont have my rig no more as of tomorrow, but keep this thread alive bro, keep posting some updates.


----------



## Fatal (Jun 5, 2009)

The Phenom’s are odd chips to over clock still learning new things every day. My ATI card is about to kick the bucket soon I believe. I have not been pushing the system as much as I would like too. I have an issue with my first PCIE slot the card will not work in that slot. So when I get a card to test the first slot I will know if it’s the mother board. I get artifacts in some 3D games not all after looking around it seems that it’s the memory on the card. I pushed it too much and there is no helping this issue. If the motherboard is bad too maybe once I get a new one I can clock my Phenom higher. I really hope it’s not my board but will see I guess. 

This is my first time with DFI and I hope it will be a good experience. I had build two computers with the ABIT Fatal1ty AN9 boards and those two boards I did every thing except piss on them and they are still running strong. Can’t wait to test that slot I hope it’s not the board since I sold my ABIT AN9 fatal1ty. The other board my bro had bought for himself I just put it together. Guess worst case I will be using my wife’s old single core Sempron 2.0 nooooooooo!


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jun 5, 2009)

dude 3.8 GHz is a heck of a overclock dude, be happy!


----------



## Fatal (Jun 5, 2009)

I am a overclocker we are never happy I was running it at 3.6 for 24/7 use still not pleased. I better chill out though like you said before my wife does this to me 


Edit: has anyone had any luck with Dominators in these boards? My board has cause two sticks to fail and now I think my replacements are getting bad.


----------



## Fatal (Aug 3, 2009)

Please read my edit above tried to just edit so I wouldnt double post but didnt work not sure it is suppose too.


----------



## largon (Aug 3, 2009)

My experience with this board was a short one - IGP cooked itself within few weeks of use, SMD caps 'n resistors on the backside of the chipset actually started _smoldering_. 
¦. 

RMA -> swapped it for a 790FXB-M2RS. Full x16 2.0 PCIe and two PCI slots always beat JR 790GX's PCIe x8 2.0 and one silly PCI. 
¦p


----------



## Fatal (Aug 3, 2009)

I have no trouble with the temps its just the memory maybe if i replace my dominators it will be great. My first PCIE slot does not work I think have not tried another card on it to be sure of it though.


----------

